# RED Video Cameras with RF Mount



## josephandrews222 (Nov 19, 2022)

Interesting read with interesting (and obvious) deductions about Canon's logic for locking down the RF mount (as far as lenses are concerned).









RED Uses the RF Mount, So Why Won't Canon License it for Lenses?


Canon cares about selling lenses above all else.




petapixel.com





I presume RED is the only company (other than Canon) building cameras with the RF mount...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Interesting read with interesting (and obvious) deductions about Canon's logic for locking down the RF mount (as far as lenses are concerned).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red has been making RF mount cameras for quite sometime now.


----------

